# the Royal Beagle.



## ricksconnected (Mar 5, 2017)

who is running beagles on here?
love these dogs. any pics or videos by chance?


----------



## specialk (Mar 6, 2017)

mine are camera shy rick...shawnrice has some good videos made with a cam attached to the gun....do a search on here.....


----------



## ricksconnected (Mar 6, 2017)

I'm gonna have to look hi up. nothing beats a Beagle dog.


----------

